# Experience at IM Barcelona or IVI Valencia?



## Fatface (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello,

First, apologies if I am going over old ground. I am new to this site and am trying to find my way around all the topics.

I am about to embark on a donor egg cycle in Spain and am mainly looking at two centres: IM Barcelona and IVI. I wondered if anyone had experience at either place and how you found them?

I had an initial telephone conversation with a representative from IVI and she told me that there is no waiting time at their clinic in Valencia, so if we go with them we will most likely use their Valencia clinic (there are apparently no doctor appointments at IVI Barcelona until November and according to the representative the success rates are similar across all their sites?). However, the representative at IVI did not seem to think there would be a minimum number of eggs guaranteed (or at least seemed to be unfamiliar with this), whereas at IM they guarantee a minimum of 6 eggs. IVI also seem to use frozen eggs whereas at IM they are fresh and I'm not sure how much difference this will make.

From my initial investigations on cost, a single cycle seems to be slightly more expensive at IM compared to IVI (when you factor in storage and possible transfer of any frozen embryos). However IM offers a 'refund programme' of three cycles for a fixed price, which looks interesting. IM will also let us have the initial doctor appointment via Skype which seems to simplify the process a little bit, and my gut feeling is that IM is more organised from the initial contact that I have had with them.

...But if anyone can shed some more light on this I would greatly appreciate it as we feel slightly in the dark here.

Also, can you tell me how long it took from the initial doctor appointment to embryo transfer?

Thank you!
Fatface


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there
I've literally just finished typing up some IVI Valencia information on our experiences for someone else.  If you don't mind a pm, I will copy the info over to you!

Don't have any experience of other Spanish clinics to compare this too however but it may still help.
Turia


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there

We went to clinica medrano Spain near Gibraltar.  Amazing personal service fantastic results just fed my little girl and the experience well second to none can't recommend enough very personal experience, this matters a lot.

Good luck take care whatever u decide 

X


----------



## Fatface (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you very much Turia and Tamsutbadger!


----------



## Fatface (Sep 2, 2013)

also, congratulations Tamsutbadger!!


----------



## belle36 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi there

I've not been on here for a while but have just seen your post and wanted to reply.

We're about to go through egg collection and fingers crossed embryo transfer at IVI Barcelona. We chose this clinic as they synchronise your cycle with your donor and they use fresh eggs and fresh sperm.

We had our initial appointment with our doctor late May and they found a donor for us in July. They state that they guarantee a minimum of 6/7 eggs per cycle, any lower than that and the cycle is aborted. You get to keep all the eggs too.

Slightly frustrating with sometimes not being able to get to speak to anyone and being reliant on email but persistence pays off! 

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------

